# Hướng dẫn cách xử lý da bò đơn giản



## duseovntop (9/12/21)

Hướng dẫn cách xử lý da bò đơn giản Da bò là chất liệu chủ yếu để làm nên những sản phẩm da. Sau đây Giỏ da đựng quà tết xin giới thiệu với các bạn một số kiến thức về cách xử lý da bò: Chất liệu da bò được sử dụng phổ biến nhất cho các sản phẩm làm bằng da thuộc như: giày da, túi xách da, ví da, thắt lưng da,…Và để tạo nên các sản phẩm đó người nghệ nhân đã có cách xử lý da bò như thế nào. Chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu qua 3 công đoạn của quy trình thuộc da cơ bản sau: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chuẩn bị cho quá trình thuộc da Tuy đây không phải là bước quan trọng trong qua trình thuộc da nhưng lại là Giỏ quà bằng dabước cần thiết đầu tiên. Mục đích của công đoạn này là để lọai hết các thành phần thừa, không cần thiết, như: mô liên kết, biểu bì hay các chất dễ dàng bị phân hủy và tạo liên kết giữa chất thuộc da với các sợi collagen ở công đoạn thuộc da. Ở bước chuẩn bị này, cách xử lý da bò được thực hiện qua các khâu sau đây: * Tạo ẩm: – Mục đích: hồi phục lượng nước bị mất do quá trình bảo quản ( giảm từ 35 – 45% lên 60 – 70% nếu bảo quản da bằng muối và từ 18 – 50% nếu bảo quản phơi khô). Khâu này sẽ giúp sợi da khôi phục lại cấu trúc như ban đầu. – Phải chú ý đến vấn đề thời gian trong khâu này bởi nếu quá lâu sẽ làm vi khuẩn sinh sôi và làm cho một phần collagen trong da bị phân hủy. – Nhiệt độ thích hợp là 26 – 27◦C. * Tẩy lông bò, ngâm vôi – Mục đích: Tẩy sạch lớp lông và loại bỏ các lớp biểu bì, thượng bì cũng như lớp mỡ dưới da. – Đây là khâu rất phức tạp, đòi hởi phải kiểm soát được chặt chẽ việc sử dụng hóa chất, nước, nhiệt độ và thời gian. – Sunfuanatri là chất kiềm đóng vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình làm sạch lông và chân lông và PH tẩy chân lông là 12 – 13. – Với kỹ thuật thuộc da hiện đại, ngâm vôi được tiến hành trong fouslon với vận tốc là 3 – 4 vòng/ phút, thời gian là 12 – 18h và đảo 10 phút/ giờ để cho dung dịch thấm đều lên da. – Nước sử dụng rửa da là nước cứng, cho nên trên bề mặt da sẽ tạo thành lớp CaCO3 làm cho da thành phẩm có chất lượng kém. Để tránh tình trạng này, ta cần cho thêm 0,5% lượng vôi so với lượng da. * Xẻ mỏng Khâu này được thực hiện trên máy xẻ và tùy thuộc vào mục đích sử dụng mà các lớp da xẻ có độ dày khác nhau. Chẳng hạn: Da sau khi được ngâm vôi có độ dày mặt cật là 4 mm, sau khi thuộc là 2, 8 mm, sau khi bào còn 2,6 mm và da hoàn thình chỉ còn 2,3 mm. * Tẩy vôi, làm mềm – Mục đích của khâu tẩy vôi là để loại bỏ các hóa chất kiềm để tránh làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng da thuộc. – Mục đích của khâu làm mềm là tạo cho da có mặt cật nhẵn và loại bỏ toàn bộ sự trương nở và lớp ghép trên mặt cật. Khâu này cũng nhằm làm tăng sự đàn hồi của da thành phẩm. Tuy nhiên, nếu quá trình làm mềm da quá lâu, quá mạnh sẽ làm giảm độ bền lực chịu kéo. Đồng thời cũng tùy theo mục đích sử dụng da mà có chế độ làm mềm khác nhau. Thuộc da bò – Đây chính là công đoạn quan trọng nhất trong cách xử lý da bò để chuyển da trần thành da thuộc. – Hoá chất được dùng để thuộc da bò là kali bicrômat: K2Cr2O7. Khi được thuỷ phân tạo thành muối kiềm crôm: K2Cr2O7 + 3H2SO4 + R —› K2SO4 + 2CrOHSO4 + RO + H2O R ở đây là chất khử ( gluco hoặc Na2S2O4). Phản ứng đã tạo nên hợp chất hyđrôxyt là muối kiềm Crôm, dung dịch mang tính axit. Quá trình thuỷ phân có thể tiếp tục nếu ta cho axit vào dung dịch và cũng có thể đưa sản phẩm của quá trình thuỷ phân trở về dạng sunfat crôm. – Hiện nay, người ta dùng các tác nhân trung hoà khác nhau làm cho tác dụng nâng kiềm của tăng lên một cách từ từ, như: khoáng đôlômit, Mentrigan MOG. – Sau 2 giờ quay, chúng ta cần kiểm tra độ xuyên thấu của axit hoá, sau khi đạt ta cho: 6 – 8% Cr2O3 dạng bột, quay 6-8 giờ, thử độ xuyên thấu sau 3 – 4 giờ, cho tiếp 0,5 – 1% Mentrigan MOG, quay 1-2 giờ. Đồng thời phải thử nhiệt độ và pH. – Đối với da phèn thì cần phải dùng chất chống mốc ( thường là 0,3-0,5% Preventol WB). Chỉnh lý và hoàn thiện da bò thuộc Sau 2 công đoạn trên, da còn có độ ẩm rất cao ( 60 – 65%), chưa có độ mềm dẻo cần thiết, bề mặt da khô và rất dễ thấm nước. Vì vậy nhất định phải được chỉnh lý và hoàn thiện. Chúng ta phải thực hiện các khâu cơ bản như: ủ đống, ép nước, bào mỏng, trung hòa ( đối với da thuộc Crôm), nhuộm ăn dầu, sấy khô, để cho da có độ ẩm là 12-15%, sau đó đem vò mềm, trau chuốt,… Mục đích của chúng là làm cho da thuộc đồng đều về mặt màu sắc, đồng thời cũng khắc phục những khuyết tật trên bề mặt nhằm đáp ứng mục đích sử dụng đa dạng của người mua. 3 công đoạn phức tạp, tỉ mỉ của cách xử lý da bò hay phương pháp thuộc da đã thể hiện được sự khéo léo, tinh tế của những người nghệ nhân. Tuy nhiên, để tạo nên những sản phẩm tinh xảo, đẹp còn phụ thuộc vào quá trình gia công và sổ bìa da cao cấp hoàn thiện những tấm da thuộc đó nữa.


----------

